# vinegaroon egg stages



## JohnDapiaoen (May 24, 2011)

so about a month ago my female vinegaroon laid an egg sack and i noticed the eggs have turned pure white to half of each egg looks like the yolk sank to the bottom, is this normal? and should i keep her in a warm environment or normal room temp?

i can get pics if requested but they will probably be low quality (camera-phone).


----------



## PIaf94 (May 24, 2011)

Not really sure on this 
But I would leave mother alone 
 too much stress
Could cause her to drop the sack
As for temperature I would recommend 
The high 70's so about room temp is ok
Just keep the substrate moist withought the sacrifice
Of ventilation as any sing of fungus could kill the eggs
Btw a pic would be nice


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (May 24, 2011)

but would to much heat affect the eggs in a negative way cause right now she's in a kritter keeper within a heated tank should i take her out? cause the owner that lent me the male for this project believes she would do better in room temp.

BTW we both have no experience in breeding these.

i couldn't get a good angle for a pic sorry


----------



## Galapoheros (May 24, 2011)

It's been a while, upper 70's is prob best like was said.  If I remember, the fluid in the membrane where all the eggs starts to dry up so that the sac looks like it's been vacuum sealed around the eggs, then they turn more yellow.  I don't remember the time frame though.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (May 24, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> It's been a while, upper 70's is prob best like was said.  If I remember, the fluid in the membrane where all the eggs starts to dry up so that the sac looks like it's been vacuum sealed around the eggs, then they turn more yellow.  I don't remember the time frame though.


well it is getting tighter, but as i asked is it normal from what i described in the first post? and if it gets over the upper 70's will the eggs be affected?


----------



## PIaf94 (May 24, 2011)

Its bin awhile since I too bred 
Vinegaroons but if I remember
The membranes around the eggs hardens
A little as the eggs develop
As for the eggs the yolk should stay firm till
The eggs start to develop legs
Trust the mom to care for the eggs 
Too much heat can kill the eggs and mom if u put the heat 
Matt underneath the cage
In the wild they dig really deep burrows or hide under large logs
For the whole duration of the developing process
Remember they like it moist and must dig deep chambers
To escape the heat although placing it near a heat Matt may help
But I have not needed one
And I do not know your exact setup
Keep us up to date
The gestation period is not that long
For vinagaroons


----------



## Galapoheros (May 24, 2011)

You might want to do a search on this site John, there is much more info.  I would find them under rocks in w tx.  The ones I had would hang upside down under rocks while laying and stay in their closed chamber for several months.  Is the one you have out in the open? and is it the north amer native roon you have?


----------



## Nikos (May 24, 2011)

imo, leave her as she is.

Since she gave birth under the given conditions (temp, humidity) she knows best.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (May 24, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> You might want to do a search on this site John, there is much more info.  I would find them under rocks in w tx.  The ones I had would hang upside down under rocks while laying and stay in their closed chamber for several months.  Is the one you have out in the open? and is it the north amer native roon you have?


i did do some searching but the answers i got were vague. she was upsidedown when she gave birth but then she decided to go rightsideup with her abdomen elavated. shes underground but made me a window which is how i knew she layed eggs in the first place, and I'm not sure what part of the US  she came from.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 24, 2011)

A few questions: Is she buried? How deep is the substrate? Is it moist? What temperature is the substrate? Is she this species?  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mastigoproctus_giganteus

The timing is a bit odd as females tend to bury themselves in an underground chamber in the fall and the babies hatch in the early spring. I currently have a couple buried female Mastigoproctus giganteus with 25-40 nymphs on their abdomens that hatched out mid April. They mated with my males last fall. Let me know.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (May 24, 2011)

MrCrackerpants said:


> A few questions: Is she buried? How deep is the substrate? Is it moist? What temperature is the substrate? Is she this species?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mastigoproctus_giganteus
> 
> The timing is a bit odd as females tend to bury themselves in an underground chamber in the fall and the babies hatch in the early spring. I currently have a couple buried female Mastigoproctus giganteus with 25-40 nymphs on their abdomens that hatched out mid April. They mated with my males last fall. Let me know.


1.yes
2.around 5 inches 
3.yes 
4.IDK but her kritter keeper was in a heated tank ranging in the 80's
5.yes

well we mated them not knowing when there mating season is so i would expect the timing to be off.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 24, 2011)

JohnDapiaoen said:


> 1.yes
> 2.around 5 inches
> 3.yes
> 4.IDK but her kritter keeper was in a heated tank ranging in the 80's
> ...


I keep my females at 80-83 F and they and the nymphs do well. They are in a 10 gallon aquarium. I would make sure the substrate is moist but not wet. I do know that the same species lives all around my house. The females are buried in the natural environment (desert) now. The temperature during the day is in the 80s and 90s and at night it is 30-35 degrees cooler. The desert soil they are buried in does not hold the heat well so I know is cooler that 80 F at night. Personally I think you can keep them cooler and they will be fine. IMO if you keep them warmer and hydrated they will develop a little faster. I also think temperatures in the mid to high 80s and above could be detrimental to the nymphs. I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 26, 2011)

Today my Mastigoproctus giganteus nymphs molted for the first time and are coming off of their mothers abdomen. They are moviing around the underground chamber. Most of the nymphs exoskeletons are currently still on the mother's abdomen.


----------

